# Boyfriend Interested in learning to Drive.



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I wanted to get some tips from all you drivers out there. My CSHA Region leader shows minis in driving so I was thinking of emailing her and seeing if she knew of someone who could give him lessons or maybe she can?? we will see. I've looked up what the cost of some various carts are and (thank god he is smart) he wants to try out driving before he goes and buys a mini (or other breed) and spends money on a cart that he ends up not liking. If anyone has any web sites that sell carts and what not it would be greatly apprechiated(SP?) Thanx a ton!
P.s. I am pretty sure he wants to learn what driving is about and if it's complicated or not (I have no experience with driving so I am not much help) and I believe he is only interested in single horse pleasure driving. He has not said to me that he would want to show but that could change?
thnx everyone!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You have the best plan there is: Talking to the driver you know so he can get lessons!  Kudos! 

Whomever works with him may have leads on a cart, harness, and even horse. What type of cart and harness you buy is dependent upon what type of driving he wishes to do.

I always recomend starting off with an easy entry cart, they run about $450 new (I like the Frontier for a starter cart), but you can often find them used. Check Craigslist, too. 

For showing, again it depends on what kind, but if it comes to a show cart, such as a Jerald, those are pricey. Even used I have a hard time finding under $1200. I still lack one, but really want one! LOL But the driving I do I don't need it (I do combined driving and also part of a driving drill team). Of course, if I had a show cart, then I could show in AMHA/AMHR driving classes as well....


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> You have the best plan there is: Talking to the driver you know so he can get lessons!  Kudos!
> 
> Whomever works with him may have leads on a cart, harness, and even horse. What type of cart and harness you buy is dependent upon what type of driving he wishes to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I never would have thought of craigs list lol. I want to email her and ask her but he does not want me to yet. I think it's mostly because he is shy because he LOVES to watch the driving classes and mini classes at the shows I go to. I think if I knew how to drive he would be all over it. So I need to find out if he just needs his shell broken or if maybe he just lacks confadence in himself with horses since he is still new to the horsey world. I want to give him a push without pushing him to the point where he completely backs out.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I look on Craigs list for carts all the time. Ive found a nice <cheap> harness im interested in too. 

Leather Driving Harness - Large Pony: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

Ive yet to find a cart.

Get him in a driving lesson/class, even if hes shy - then you wont have to go thru "i want to so bad!" just if he likes it, go for it! if he doesnt, at least you tried.


----------

